# [SOLVED] wireless usb driver problem



## jdashbaugh (Nov 7, 2009)

I have similar problem that I've seen in other posts and tried the fixes but I still cannot install a wireless adapter purchased on ebay. The supplier sent me links and a cd but still no success. The adapter is in an almost opaque blue case and labeled as follows: EDUP usb adapter b802.11g/b v2 ED-1296-HLY0907 Model: Ralink2070 wireless USB Lan adapter. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdashbaugh (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: wireless usb driver problem*

solved by downloading driver at http://members.driverguide.com/driver/device.php?hwid=USB\Vid_0cde&Pid_0008&Rev_1040 In turned out to be LAN-Express IL 802.11 USB 2.0 Adapter. Must have been factory mislabeled so wrong disk was sent with the unit.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad that you're able to resolve your issue. I guess, we've been busy helping others. Post back again, if you have any other tech issues.


----------

